

I Just Want a Dumb TV - alinhan
http://gizmodo.com/5728167/i-just-want-a-dumb-tv

======
pierrefar
I can't agree more. One of the most annoying things I gripe about my quite-
recent TV is that when I turn it on it says "please wait". No, it's a TV and
it needs to be on virtually instantly. It's not like it has electronics that
need to "warm up". It's just a slow software + hardware combination.

This is not to mention that some TVs I've seen are slow to respond to user
commands because of slow software. Next time you press the remote to change
the channel, think about the delay between your press and the TV registering
the request, let alone changing the channel.

Let's not forget that computers take a while to boot up too. However, at least
the industry understands that turning on machines should not take long and
they're trying to shorten it. Ubuntu and Apple come to mind. Even Microsoft
has made noises about this, and some CES 2011 gadgets I've read about mention
it too.

------
mcnemesis
3 years back, the old TV that I owned slid from a table and cracked, that was
the end of 'normal' TV for me.

I soon got a TV card into my computer and have never looked back. Now all i
have to often do is upgrade software and mess with the antennae once in a
while.

I don't crave for smarter TV, as none can beat my TV+PC combination. Feel a
bit sorry for those rushing for these 'Smart' TVs :-{

